# Some Very Nice Bikes On Ebay



## Rust_Trader (Apr 18, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=141964150930


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 19, 2016)

CHA Ching


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank all for noticing and your comments. Have a pending sale on the LaFrance and have ended that listing. Have 25 bikes running, my ebay handle is 13mark, TOC's, prewar balloons, middleweights, lightweights road and track. All ending in 2 days to allow Ann Arbor delivery. Thank again, Mark.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 19, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> CHA Ching



Says the man who bought the most expensive ballooner at Copake


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 19, 2016)

Damn, I would have loved to see what that Huffman would have brought at Copake.  Hope you got way more than the opening bid for it...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 19, 2016)

that LaFrance is a rare first year Champion


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 19, 2016)

Would have liked to have bid to win on the LaFrance...just seeing this.
Offers to end eBay auctions early are ALWAYS trying to get the bike cheaper than competition would bring.
Chris


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 19, 2016)

Seller states the twin 50 looks like an old repaint. Is the blue an original color at least?

So the fenders are aluminum and the chain guard is steel on these?

Thanks 
Chad


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 20, 2016)

saladshooter said:


> Seller states the twin 50 looks like an old repaint. Is the blue an original color at least?
> 
> So the fenders are aluminum and the chain guard is steel on these?
> 
> ...



Not sure what the factory color options were, fenders are aluminum, chain guard is chrome plated steel, to my knowledge the same spec as a Twin 60. Mark.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 20, 2016)

wow.... you have some killer bikes there, and quite a varied mix. i realize these are in an ebay auction and bids could go much higher than your opening bids but maybe not. since you will deliver to ann arbor why not take your finest dozen without the auction and save yourself or buyers some big ebay fees. by the way great hawthorne speedline at a very fair opening bid. just sayin with a load like that at ann arbor you would need crowd control


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 20, 2016)

Mark Mattei knows what he is doing , and has been involved longer than most of you have ever even known what a cool bike is, Ebay ,is the largest advertising venue in the world ,..  Good Luck on your auctions ,   have fun at Ann Arbor -walter branche -been there ,seen it , done it


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 20, 2016)

Sometimes offers to buy on ebay are MORE than the asking price! If the item is that good.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 20, 2016)

thanks for setting me straight....really serious...kccomet, havent been there, havent seen it and havent done much


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2016)

kccomet said:


> thanks for setting me straight....really serious...kccomet, havent been there, havent seen it and havent done much



compared to Walter, we're all newbies...


----------



## kccomet (Apr 20, 2016)

i couldnt spell bicycle 3 months ago.....now look at me go


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes... the rhetoric gets old, but YES those are some sweet bikes! With how Ebay has everything geared towards the buyers, plus the hassle of packing and shipping and worrying, I'd rather drive my bike to a high stakes well known auction where bikes are getting far more than common sense. But hey... haven't been there yet.


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 20, 2016)

Ebay Is great advertising !


----------



## barracuda (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice stuff. This Orient:



 

...gives me wood. Damn.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 21, 2016)

The "hard-wood" rims included~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 21, 2016)

Just added a Bluebird, Twin-Flex with Breene & Taylor motor and a Pierce Dual-Cushion truss frame. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 21, 2016)

Mark Mattei said:


> Just added a Bluebird, Twin-Flex with Breene & Taylor motor and a Pierce Dual-Cushion truss frame. Thanks, Mark.



what can you tell us about your Twin-Flex? do you know any of it's history?


----------



## Mark Mattei (Apr 21, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> what can you tell us about your Twin-Flex? do you know any of it's history?



Hi 37fleetwood, it is not the bike in your 14th prize picture. About 25 years ago I had been looking for one of these prewar motors, found one and the seller had a copy of the installation instructions, these instructions referred to a Huffman Twinflex by name because the rear suspension required an exception to the normal mounting procedure. From that point I aventually acquired 3 Twinflex's and chose the best to install the motor. And the lesser 2  Twinflex's are gone. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 21, 2016)

Can't wait to see what else you have FS


----------

